# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  mulinex multimulinette t71

## vagos1

το μοτέρ της μουλινέττας λειτουργεί κανονικά μόνο που δεν περιστρέφει τη βάση του μαχαιριού. προσπάθησα να την ανοίξω για να δω τι φταίει αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα. Υπάρχει κάποιο κόλπο για το άνοιγμα, κάποιο service manual;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ανοιξε μας τα μάτια ,  δώσε ψωμί ( φώτος).

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου ασε το. δεν συμφερει. χαλανε τα γραναζια. ειναι πλαστικα και με την πρωτη δυσκολια τρωγονται τα δοντακια τους. υπαρχει ανταλλακτικο σετ αλλα και παλι μολις ζοριστει θα το ξαναφαει. η λυση ειναι να μην βαζεις μεσα πολυ σκληρα υλικα που το στομωνουν πχ παγακια, μεγαλα κομματια μηλου κλπ.
και για το ανοιγμα στο πανω μερος εχει μια ταπα που ισα που φαινεται. θα την βγαλεις με κατι κοφτερο και θα βγαλεις την βιδα. μετα θα το λυσεις. προσοχη μην βγει κανενα καλωδιο και τα μπερδεψεις.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.eaparts.gr/modelsearch.as...od=T71&mid=844
Η πλάκα είναι ότι αν το αγοράσεις το μίξερ καινούριο άντε να κάνει λιγότερο από 2 πακέτα τσιγάρα. Βλέποντας όμως το πλήρες πακέτο των εξαρτημάτων του μίξερ  έχει σύνολο 50 ευρώ!! (χωρίς το μοτέρ )  :W00t:

----------


## Papas00zas

> http://www.eaparts.gr/modelsearch.as...od=T71&mid=844
> Η πλάκα είναι ότι αν το αγοράσεις το μίξερ καινούριο άντε να κάνει λιγότερο από 2 πακέτα τσιγάρα. Βλέποντας όμως το πλήρες πακέτο των εξαρτημάτων του μίξερ  έχει σύνολο 50 ευρώ!! (χωρίς το μοτέρ )


Ένα τεσσάρι έχουν τα γρανάζια απότι βλέπω....θεωρητικά αξίζει να το κανει....αλλα και πάλι το βλέπω λίγο περίεργο....γιατί να σπάσουν τα γρανάζια;;; ;το φαγωμα παλι φυσιολογικό μεν αλλά με τι χρήση;;;; δεν ειχα ποτέ τέτοιο θεμα....

----------


## FILMAN

Είναι γνωστό και πολύ συχνό πρόβλημα αυτό με αυτά τα γρανάζια σε αυτές τις συσκευές
Δεν σπάνε, τρώγονται
Το ίδιο θα πάθουν και τα καινούρια αν πάει να αλέσει σκληρά υλικά

----------

Papas00zas (08-02-17)

----------


## coolerman

καλησπέρα σας
για να μην ανοίγω άλλο θέμα..έχει η μάνα μου,πάρα πολλά χρόνια το ίδιο ακριβώς(σκύλος/made in france) πολυκόφτη και γυρνάει με πολύ λίγες στρόφες κατα το πάτημα του κουμπιού.
γνωρίζει κάποιος τι μπορεί να έχει;και γυρνάει αργά το μοτέρ του;
σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## xsterg

αν δεν εχει στραβωσει ο αξονας η δεν εχει χαλασει καποιο ρουλεμαν τοτε το μοτερ εχει προβλημα και γνωμη μου ειναι οτι δεν συμφερει η επισκευη του.

----------


## gep58

> καλησπέρα σας
> για να μην ανοίγω άλλο θέμα..έχει η μάνα μου,πάρα πολλά χρόνια το ίδιο ακριβώς(σκύλος/made in france) πολυκόφτη και γυρνάει με πολύ λίγες στρόφες κατα το πάτημα του κουμπιού.
> γνωρίζει κάποιος τι μπορεί να έχει;και γυρνάει αργά το μοτέρ του;
> σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!


Έλεγξε αν περιστρέφεται εύκολα ο άξονας του κινητήρα με το χέρι. Αν όχι δοκίμασε να καθαρίσεις και να λιπάνεις τα κουζινέτα και τον άξονα σ' εκείνα τα σημεία.

----------

